# Link Between Word Document and Excel Not Updating



## PrimeTime (Jun 5, 2019)

I have a Word Document and an Excel File share the exact values and data and when I update the Word Document, I also have to update the corresponding excel file. 

To save rework, I created links between the two files. 

Please feel free to correct me if there is a better and more efficient way. 

The way I create the link is I copy the data/value from the Word document and then I go over to the excel file and click on "Paste Special" then I click on "Paste link: Text" as seen below. 






It works at the beginning when I have both files open simultaneously. If I update the Word document, the excel file updates accordingly. 

Where I start having problems is once I save and close both files. If I then open the Word document and make changes, the excel file doesn't update. 




When I got to the "Edit links" in Excel and click on "Update Values" nothing happens. 

Can anyone please help and give guidance here.


----------



## Macropod (Jun 5, 2019)

How is the range in Word you're linking from defined?


----------



## PrimeTime (Jun 6, 2019)

Macropod said:


> How is the range in Word you're linking from defined?



I'm not understanding what you mean "the range in Word?"


----------



## Macropod (Jun 6, 2019)

The range is the range spanned by the content you're trying to link. How is Excel supposed to identify that particular range (e.g. did you bookmark it)?


----------

